# Close caption



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

One of my social workers had to stay overnight to care for my roommate.. Anyway she watched TV and turned closeed caption. How do I turn it off on the VIP622? Thanks.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Menu-8-8-1-Off


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDG said:


> Menu-8-8-1-Off


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Got it. Thank you.


A pleasure, Paul.


----------



## plarkinjr (Feb 12, 2008)

Its a bummer it takes so many remote button presses. Here's the minimum number I've found:

Menu
8
8
1
Left
Select
Right
Select
ViewTV
Cancel

10 button presses way too many to toggle CC. (this works to turn them on or off)

To me, this is the single most aggravating issue with my 722. I wish DISH would fix it. Seems like they could make PageUp and PageDown turn CC on and off while watching a program, since they have no meaning in a program in progress.

Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

plarkinjr said:


> Its a bummer it takes so many remote button presses. Here's the minimum number I've found:
> 
> Menu
> 8
> ...


I understand having to go through a bunch of key presses to set up CC to look the way you want it. But I agree that Dish should simplify turning it on and off. At least my Harmony remotes are set up to do it for me. Granted, I have to keep it pointed at the 622 until it's complete but at least I'm not aggravating the arthritis in my thumb.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I agree, it's way too complicated to get on and off. Fix it.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

Directv HR20 DVR

Press yellow button once
press down button once
press select once

Do the same procedure to turn it off. 

This is a fairly new feature from Directv, it's one I really appreciate. However, there are other issues with their HR21's that are driving me crazy. Hence I am here learning about Dish.  I will miss the ease of turning closed captioning on and off should I bail on Directv.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

nowandthen said:


> Directv HR20 DVR
> 
> Press yellow button once
> press down button once
> ...


I'm sure all the Dish subs appreciate how DirecTV's HR20 DVR does it.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

plarkinjr said:


> Its a bummer it takes so many remote button presses. Here's the minimum number I've found:
> 
> Menu
> 8
> ...


You're right, way too many keystrokes. A one or two-button process has been on the wish list forever. Maybe that's why they keep ignoring it.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> I'm sure all the Dish subs appreciate how DirecTV's HR20 DVR does it.


Well if they understand that their competition has a simpler way of doing it, AND the fact that this thread is discussing how many keystrokes it takes to turn it on and off on a Dish DVR, MAYBE Dish will do something about it. 

Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm seriously considering jumping to Dish. For me, half the time I can not understand what the characters are saying on Battlestar Galactica. I swear mumbling must be a prerequisite for an acting job on Battlestar. :lol: Ease of turning on and off closed captioning is a plus and I love how easy it is to do on the Directv box. (Again, not selling Directv, looking to leave them in fact).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I leave captioning on 24/7 ... it gets in the way occasionally (covering up on screen graphics) but having the words available helps with a lot of shows.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> I leave captioning on 24/7 ... it gets in the way occasionally (covering up on screen graphics) but having the words available helps with a lot of shows.


Same here. I can't not watch TV without them anymore. I got introduced to captioning in an interesting way: My 2 nephews were born with a genetic defect making them deaf and my parents would baby sit and (in the 1990's) you had to hook up a CC decoder so they could watch TV with us.

And on topic, a key combination would be nice since I do turn them off when I have company.


----------



## plarkinjr (Feb 12, 2008)

nowandthen said:


> .... For me, half the time I can not understand what the characters are saying on Battlestar Galactica. I swear mumbling must be a prerequisite for an acting job on Battlestar. :lol: ...


I don't watch BG, but I always have to turn captions on for "night time drama" shows.... ER, CSI, House, etc. There's something about the way they mix the audio - music & effects effects seem to muddle dialog. I bet BG is the same. Rarely do I need captions for the other 75% of programs I watch (history, animal planet, etc) - and then its mostly for dealing with foreign accents.


----------



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

I must agree with the comments made about the audio editing on BSG. It is absolutely abysmal! It is beyond me how it is possible for anyone to understand the dialog without closed captioning.

It is quite unnecessary to have the background ambiance turned up so high as the engineers(?) do on this series. That constant roaring background precludes understanding the conversation. If they get sufficient complaints, maybe they'll get some competent replacement personnel...


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I just switched from DirecTV to Dish Network earlier this month. 

With the DirecTV HR21/23 HD DVRs, all I had to press was the yellow button and select to turn closed caption on/off.

With my new Dish Network 722k HD DVR, I count 9 o 10 different button presses to do the same thing.

Can't Dish Network assing a single button to turn closed caption on and off?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

The yellow button is already assigned. Sorry.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

quietmouse said:


> I just switched from DirecTV to Dish Network earlier this month.
> 
> With the DirecTV HR21/23 HD DVRs, all I had to press was the yellow button and select to turn closed caption on/off.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned in an earlier post in this thread I have my Harmony One set up to turn CC on and off. I had to set up an activity because you can only have a 5 stroke sequence assigned to a key so I set it up to do when turning on the activity. There probably other programmable remotes that you can set true macros up in so one key would do it.


----------



## plarkinjr (Feb 12, 2008)

Kent Taylor said:


> The yellow button is already assigned. Sorry.


The 722k I got recently has a different remote from the 722 I've had for a while.... the 722k remote has a row of colored buttons between the "selection/navigation" buttons, and the "DVR" buttons. Seems like one of those could be made to do the captions.

Then again, I've suggested the 'PageUp' and 'PageDown' buttons could do same as long as the device was in program view and not a menu.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Definitely a feature that has been requested multiple times.... Wish they would add a shortcut for CC as it is requested a lot.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

plarkinjr said:


> Its a bummer it takes so many remote button presses. Here's the minimum number I've found:
> 
> Menu
> 8
> ...


I have a universal remote with macro ability, and programmed a button to toggle CC on and off using almost this same sequence. The difference is that instead of ViewTV, I put in a couple more Cancels. The problem with using ViewTV is if you are watching a recording, that will stop the playback and return you to live TV. By using the extra Cancels, you will continue watching the recording. Yes, it brings it up to 12 button presses, but it's all in the automated macro so it makes no difference.

It sure is amusing to watch all the activity on the screen while the macro runs. Makes the receiver look like it's possessed!

Sure would be nice to have a single key press on the regular remote to do this. But until they do, I just hope they don't change the current sequence and make my macro obsolete!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

ShapeShifter said:


> The problem with using ViewTV is if you are watching a recording, that will stop the playback and return you to live TV.


I think they have finally fixed that problem because I've noticed when watching a recording and I go to any menu pressing ViewTV just takes me out of menu to the recording in progress.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

ShapeShifter said:


> But until they do, I just hope they don't change the current sequence and make my macro obsolete!


I don't remember which upgrade they did it on but the posted sequence is no longer correct. It's now Menu - 8 - 7..... That one caused me a bit of a problem one night.:lol:


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

n0qcu said:


> I think they have finally fixed that problem because I've noticed when watching a recording and I go to any menu pressing ViewTV just takes me out of menu to the recording in progress.


That sounds great. I'll have to give it a try to see what it does now.

Now if they would just fix my other pet peeve: when moving events to an external hard drive, I usually hit the "View TV" dialog option (not the button remote.) Then later when I bring back the dialog to see the progress, I then hit the cancel button on the remote to clear the dialog, and end up canceling the archive operation instead. Aaargh! 



olguy said:


> I don't remember which upgrade they did it on but the posted sequence is no longer correct. It's now Menu - 8 - 7..... That one caused me a bit of a problem one night.:lol:


I didn't look closely at the sequence, I just assumed the menu uptions were right. They looked close, at least. And I don't remember the particular update, but I do remember one happening about a week or two after I originally programmed the macro. Yes, there was some confusion at first, until I relized what had happened! :bang


----------

